# The tales of Red Dragon... and its Rider...



## Michael Russo

Well, wifey and I took a little excursion down to Paris, France... Reason is we had a big decision to take, one that required tangible proof...

I am on record for having said here and elsewhere many times we are in much worse situation in EU with regards to CPO S', not to mention X'... Cars that would make sense to me in terms of short age and/or low mileage are extremely rare and by default then still very expensive, say €65-70k at an absolute minimum. Since I want to keep my T≡SLA ten years if not more, and drive at least 20-25k miles each year, anything over 35k miles was off limits for me... and I always said my budget for Midnight S≡R≡NITY was €45k, after deduction of the 6k French EV incentives...

So, did not keep my hopes up... yet, with probably 18 months to go before Midnight S≡R≡NITY would show it's cute little nose... and not I've been saying 18 months for at least a quarter now... , I could not help to keep on eye on used S' from time to time...

Three weeks ago, I spotted a slightly over 3 years old MCR S85, sold by a private individual in Paris, with only 16k miles/26,000 kms on... for €60k... Despite the fact red is not my fav color (don't need to remind you which one that is... ), the price was low enough - yet still too high to pass my personal CEO - and frankly my own - test, I called the guy anyway... To make a(n already) long story shorter, in essence the car seemed interesting, had the tremendous advantage of having both EAP and free SC for life... so, since both him & I were both taking a ten day trip (extraordinary enough to only about 80 miles from eachother in SW France), I told him I'd think about it... and most importantly y'all to wifey... 

A week ago, as we were driving back from Italy, he called to ask whether I had taken a decision. So I told him, well, your car intrigues me, yet the maximum I'd pay would most likely not be agreeable to him...  So he goes, what would that be and I answer €55k tops... thinking he'll hang up on me, and I add, I only have the full amount end of April once we closed on the sale of our Belgian house... His answer astounds me... he accepts the 5k lower price yet could not deal with waiting for 4 weeks 'cause he needed the money for his new car...

Last chapter... we agreed to meet today. In the meantime, I decided to take a bridge loan for 30% for only one month (cost $40... ) in order to be ready in case I liked the car... 

Bottom line, test drove it & scrutinized it, it is in pristine condition, with a very small scratch on the front bumper to the right and a couple of minor rim rashes... net result: I GOT MY VIN today!!!
I take the TGV (high speed train) to Paris next Friday 4/6 to pick it up...  

Some pics below...























I will hold on to my Model 3 reservation for now... We all know by now I'll jump up the line next year and can decide what to do by then. Chances are I could either resell the S if I'd want to have Midnight S≡R≡NITY anyways and lose little to nothing on the resale value since I got it so cheap, or make folks down the line happy by cancelling my res (my hunch today, the latter scenario has the greater probability as I see it today...).

Ideally, I'd like to upgrade the front to the redesigned mustache look like @Ben Sullins did on his S, and, at least as much, nicer looking new 19s, keeping the stock rims for winter tires, yet we'll see about these enhancements later, depending how well my business goes...

Anyways, sorry for jumping ship, guess I just could not pass on this fantastic opportunity!!! Don't know how I'll sleep until end of next week... 

Guess you'll give me feedback...


----------



## AEDennis

Don't get the nose job! Spend that € elsewhere!

Looks great!


----------



## Michael Russo

AEDennis said:


> Don't get the nose job! Spend that € elsewhere!
> 
> Looks great!


How much would that save me?


----------



## Mesprit87

Félicitations ! 

No doubts, big decisions to make once the M3 gets over the pond!
I know I would feel more comfortable driving a somewhat smaller 3 on french roads.

By the way you will get your invite sooner now that you are an owner!


----------



## Mattstyle

Congrats on the BEAUTIFUL S! I can't say I wouldn't do the same thing if I was in your situation.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Michael that's FABULOUS news, so happy for you!! You must be climbing the walls waiting for Friday to come!
Look forward to hearing about all the adventures ahead .


----------



## Michael Russo

Mad Hungarian said:


> Michael that's FABULOUS news, so happy for you!! You must be climbing the walls waiting for Friday to come!
> Look forward to hearing about all the adventures ahead .


Thanks, Mad H! 
Need to follow up on our video call of a couple of months so will be in touch, after 4/6 to kill two birds with one more video call!


----------



## Audrey

Great story and beautiful car! Congrats to you guys.


----------



## garsh

AEDennis said:


> Don't get the nose job! Spend that € elsewhere!


Especially if you need to keep a front plate on it anyway.
Save the money and use it towards a 3 (or y) later.

It looks great. Red is one of my favorite colors. Enjoy!


----------



## Maevra

Super!!! What a beautiful story @Michael Russo! I could not be happier for you and your wife. Welcome to the family in advance!


----------



## John

Congrats!

@Kennethbokor , does that mean you're next to get an S or X?


----------



## Brokedoc

Congrats! What a proud looking papa for a gorgeous baby!

Welcome to the Tesla addiction. You will just keep wanting more....


----------



## SoFlaModel3

@Michael Russo congratulations I am happy for you my friend!! You made this difficult for me as I've now known for a while of the possibility but couldn't say anything 

Anyway, now begins the longest and toughest wait, the wait from VIN assignment to delivery


----------



## 3V Pilot

Not another Traitor!............Just kidding, Great looking car and that is my favorite color combo on the S. Congrats on a great decision all the way around. Seems like there is no downside to that one.

Ya know, it's bad enough around here being jealous of all the people getting Tesla's before me. First it was the Online reservation holders, then the Canadians, some Russian dude, and now even Europeans!......who's next??.....well, hopefully ME!


----------



## MGallo

Congrats, Michael. I got my (red) M3 VIN today so two Michael’s got early Easter Eggs.


----------



## Joaquin

Congrats!


----------



## Friedrich

Congrats, Michael! I'm just a lottery win away from taking the same step !


----------



## Love

@Michael Russo So awesome! This car couldn't be going to a nicer, more deserving man! So happy for you and The Red Dragon (who is now in GREAT hands!)
Of course, this doesn't mean you're leaving us for the MSOC are you? 

Thank you for sharing your story and pictures with us. May The Red Dragon bring you many KM and years of enjoyment!


----------



## Michael Russo

Thanks to all who responded already with such kind words... back to working a bit to stay busy and bring some money in.. 

Definitely not leaving M3OC, such a nice group of folks deserve to be nurtured & friendships that arose here are for the long term.


----------



## Twiglett

Michael Russo said:


> Thanks to all who responded already with such kind words... back to working a bit to stay busy and bring some money in..
> 
> Definitely not leaving M3OC, such a nice group of folks deserve to be nurtured & friendships that arose here are for the long term.


hey now - just because you have a Model S doesn't mean you won't have a Model 3 in the future


----------



## Michael Russo

8 more nights to go.... argh...!


----------



## Michael Russo

Update - getting geared up!!

My future will be electric... and French!!  :france:


----------



## Bokonon

Michael Russo said:


> Well, wifey and I took a little excursion down to Paris, France... Reason is we had a big decision to take, one that required tangible proof...
> 
> I am on record for having said here and elsewhere many times we are in much worse situation in EU with regards to CPO S', not to mention X'... Cars that would make sense to me in terms of short age and/or low mileage are extremely rare and by default then still very expensive, say €65-70k at an absolute minimum. Since I want to keep my T≡SLA ten years if not more, and drive at least 20-25k miles each year, anything over 35k miles was off limits for me... and I always said my budget for Midnight S≡R≡NITY was €45k, after deduction of the 6k French EV incentives...
> 
> So, did not keep my hopes up... yet, with probably 18 months to go before Midnight S≡R≡NITY would show it's cute little nose... and not I've been saying 18 months for at least a quarter now... , I could not help to keep on eye on used S' from time to time...
> 
> Three weeks ago, I spotted a slightly over 3 years old MCR S85, sold by a private individual in Paris, with only 16k miles/26,000 kms on... for €60k... Despite the fact red is not my fav color (don't need to remind you which one that is... ), the price was low enough - yet still too high to pass my personal CEO - and frankly my own - test, I called the guy anyway... To make a(n already) long story shorter, in essence the car seemed interesting, had the tremendous advantage of having both EAP and free SC for life... so, since both him & I were both taking a ten day trip (extraordinary enough to only about 80 miles from eachother in SW France), I told him I'd think about it... and most importantly y'all to wifey...
> 
> A week ago, as we were driving back from Italy, he called to ask whether I had taken a decision. So I told him, well, your car intrigues me, yet the maximum I'd pay would most likely not be agreeable to him...  So he goes, what would that be and I answer €55k tops... thinking he'll hang up on me, and I add, I only have the full amount end of April once we closed on the sale of our Belgian house... His answer astounds me... he accepts the 5k lower price yet could not deal with waiting for 4 weeks 'cause he needed the money for his new car...
> 
> Last chapter... we agreed to meet today. In the meantime, I decided to take a bridge loan for 30% for only one month (cost $40... ) in order to be ready in case I liked the car...
> 
> Bottom line, test drove it & scrutinized it, it is in pristine condition, with a very small scratch on the front bumper to the right and a couple of minor rim rashes... net result: I GOT MY VIN today!!!
> I take the TGV (high speed train) to Paris next Friday 4/6 to pick it up...
> 
> Some pics below...
> View attachment 6758
> View attachment 6759
> View attachment 6760
> 
> 
> I will hold on to my Model 3 reservation for now... We all know by now I'll jump up the line next year and can decide what to do by then. Chances are I could either resell the S if I'd want to have Midnight S≡R≡NITY anyways and lose little to nothing on the resale value since I got it so cheap, or make folks down the line happy by cancelling my res (my hunch today, the latter scenario has the greater probability as I see it today...).
> 
> Ideally, I'd like to upgrade the front to the redesigned mustache look like @Ben Sullins did on his S, and, at least as much, nicer looking new 19s, keeping the stock rims for winter tires, yet we'll see about these enhancements later, depending how well my business goes...
> 
> Anyways, sorry for jumping ship, guess I just could not pass on this fantastic opportunity!!! Don't know how I'll sleep until end of next week...
> 
> Guess you'll give me feedback...


Just saw this.. How did I miss it?! Congratulations!


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> Well, wifey and I took a little excursion down to Paris, France... Reason is we had a big decision to take, one that required tangible proof...
> 
> I am on record for having said here and elsewhere many times we are in much worse situation in EU with regards to CPO S', not to mention X'... Cars that would make sense to me in terms of short age and/or low mileage are extremely rare and by default then still very expensive, say €65-70k at an absolute minimum. Since I want to keep my T≡SLA ten years if not more, and drive at least 20-25k miles each year, anything over 35k miles was off limits for me... and I always said my budget for Midnight S≡R≡NITY was €45k, after deduction of the 6k French EV incentives...
> 
> So, did not keep my hopes up... yet, with probably 18 months to go before Midnight S≡R≡NITY would show it's cute little nose... and not I've been saying 18 months for at least a quarter now... , I could not help to keep on eye on used S' from time to time...
> 
> Three weeks ago, I spotted a slightly over 3 years old MCR S85, sold by a private individual in Paris, with only 16k miles/26,000 kms on... for €60k... Despite the fact red is not my fav color (don't need to remind you which one that is... ), the price was low enough - yet still too high to pass my personal CEO - and frankly my own - test, I called the guy anyway... To make a(n already) long story shorter, in essence the car seemed interesting, had the tremendous advantage of having both EAP and free SC for life... so, since both him & I were both taking a ten day trip (extraordinary enough to only about 80 miles from eachother in SW France), I told him I'd think about it... and most importantly y'all to wifey...
> 
> A week ago, as we were driving back from Italy, he called to ask whether I had taken a decision. So I told him, well, your car intrigues me, yet the maximum I'd pay would most likely not be agreeable to him...  So he goes, what would that be and I answer €55k tops... thinking he'll hang up on me, and I add, I only have the full amount end of April once we closed on the sale of our Belgian house... His answer astounds me... he accepts the 5k lower price yet could not deal with waiting for 4 weeks 'cause he needed the money for his new car...
> 
> Last chapter... we agreed to meet today. In the meantime, I decided to take a bridge loan for 30% for only one month (cost $40... ) in order to be ready in case I liked the car...
> 
> Bottom line, test drove it & scrutinized it, it is in pristine condition, with a very small scratch on the front bumper to the right and a couple of minor rim rashes... net result: I GOT MY VIN today!!!
> I take the TGV (high speed train) to Paris next Friday 4/6 to pick it up...
> 
> Some pics below...
> View attachment 6758
> View attachment 6759
> View attachment 6760
> 
> 
> I will hold on to my Model 3 reservation for now... We all know by now I'll jump up the line next year and can decide what to do by then. Chances are I could either resell the S if I'd want to have Midnight S≡R≡NITY anyways and lose little to nothing on the resale value since I got it so cheap, or make folks down the line happy by cancelling my res (my hunch today, the latter scenario has the greater probability as I see it today...).
> 
> Ideally, I'd like to upgrade the front to the redesigned mustache look like @Ben Sullins did on his S, and, at least as much, nicer looking new 19s, keeping the stock rims for winter tires, yet we'll see about these enhancements later, depending how well my business goes...
> 
> Anyways, sorry for jumping ship, guess I just could not pass on this fantastic opportunity!!! Don't know how I'll sleep until end of next week...
> 
> Guess you'll give me feedback...


Congratulations! You know what they say....once you go Red....


----------



## Michael Russo

LUXMAN said:


> Congratulations! You know what they say....once you go Red....


..... you use aftersun lotion?? 

Thanks!! I can't wait to be truly in the T≡SLA club and, boy, @KarenRei , do I plan to honor the first rule!!


----------



## Michael Russo

Bokonon said:


> Just saw this.. How did I miss it?! Congratulations!


Thanks! Anxious to test how Undisclosed Desires sounds in my Red Dragon!


----------



## Michael Russo

By the way, to my post #22 above, a few words about my wall connector purchasing experience.

As you know, I am now 3 weeks from moving to the SW of France, where, until further notice, I will be at least 2.5 hrs away from the nearest Service Center.
I will be lucky enough, thanks to the kind assistance of the previous owner, to have a de facto delivery experience for Red Dragon in the T≡SLA Store in Vélizy, west of Paris, on Friday... Yet they don’t have wall connectors on hand there...

Of course, y’all will say, you can order online... yeah, well, I was born in the last century and I don’t like to wait (you noticed, didn’t ya?! ). So yesterday, after completing an important work project at 3 pm, I called T≡SLA in Brussels (40’ away), checked availability, reserved one (fortunately I had the VIN # on the purchase contract!) and was back home at 5:45 pm to take the pic above!!
Priceless!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> By the way, to my post #22 above, a few words about my wall connector purchasing experience.
> 
> As you know, I am now 3 weeks from moving to the SW of France, where, until further notice, I will be at least 2.5 hrs away from the nearest Service Center.
> I will be lucky enough, thanks to the kind assistance of the previous owner, to have a de facto delivery experience for Red Dragon in the T≡SLA Store in Vélizy, west of Paris, on Friday... Yet they don't have wall connectors on hand there...
> 
> Of course, y'all will say, you can order online... yeah, well, I was born in the last century and I don't like to wait (you noticed, didn't ya?! ). So yesterday, after completing an important work project at 3 pm, I called T≡SLA in Brussels (40' away), checked availability, reserved one (fortunately I had the VIN # on the purchase contract!) and was back home at 5:45 pm to take the pic above!!
> Priceless!!


This is awesome!!


----------



## Michael Russo

The before and after pic... at the mall today (note that only the left one is mine... the right only _looks_ like Red Dragon - still 'Bondcar' in Paris thru Friday! )


----------



## Rick59

Michael, there is a 60-day limit on having such a big smile! I am very happy for you. We have all been waiting for our Model 3, with varying degrees of patience. It’s not surprising that we both jumped at the chance to become Tesla owners sooner. I love my red X; it’s, by far, the nicest car I’ve ever owned, even nicer than my 67 Mustang. Enjoy it my friend.


----------



## Michael Russo

Rick59 said:


> Michael, there is a 60-day limit on having such a big smile! I am very happy for you. We have all been waiting for our Model 3, with varying degrees of patience. It's not surprising that we both jumped at the chance to become Tesla owners sooner. I love my red X; it's, by far, the nicest car I've ever owned, even nicer than my 67 Mustang. Enjoy it my friend.


Thank you so much, Rick, we both knew how to seize the opportunity when it presented itself... 

And, on the 60 days... we'll see about that!


----------



## Bokonon

Michael Russo said:


> Thanks! Anxious to test how Undisclosed Desires sounds in my Red Dragon!


You answered my next question before I asked it!


----------



## Brokedoc

Michael Russo said:


> The before and after pic... at the mall today (note that only the left one is mine... the right only _looks_ like Red Dragon - still 'Bondcar' in Paris thru Friday! )
> 
> View attachment 6836


Those crazy tight parking spots in Europe are perfect for summon parking! You're gonna love it!


----------



## Michael Russo

Today effectively marks the beginning of my last week (in the EU sense of week beginnings... ) without a T≡SLA in my driveway! 4 more night to go... the horror!! 

The craziest thing is I spent my days resisting the urge to call or text the owner for no particular reason then asking whether my (future) car is doing ok!! I think I need to consult a psychiatrist, quick!! 

Anyway, happy Monday to all, my dear T≡SLA-loving friends!


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> Today effectively marks the beginning of my last week (in the EU sense of week beginnings... ) without a T≡SLA in my driveway! 4 more night to go... the horror!!
> 
> The craziest thing is I spent my days resisting the urge to call or text the owner for no particular reason then asking whether my (future) car is doing ok!! I think I need to consult a psychiatrist, quick!!
> 
> Anyway, happy Monday to all, my dear T≡SLA-loving friends!


I am sure your wife is shaking her head like mine


----------



## Michael Russo

LUXMAN said:


> I am sure your wife is shaking her head like mine


You have no idea...


----------



## Quicksilver

Michael Russo said:


> Well, wifey and I took a little excursion down to Paris, France... Reason is we had a big decision to take, one that required tangible proof...
> 
> I am on record for having said here and elsewhere many times we are in much worse situation in EU with regards to CPO S', not to mention X'... Cars that would make sense to me in terms of short age and/or low mileage are extremely rare and by default then still very expensive, say €65-70k at an absolute minimum. Since I want to keep my T≡SLA ten years if not more, and drive at least 20-25k miles each year, anything over 35k miles was off limits for me... and I always said my budget for Midnight S≡R≡NITY was €45k, after deduction of the 6k French EV incentives...
> 
> So, did not keep my hopes up... yet, with probably 18 months to go before Midnight S≡R≡NITY would show it's cute little nose... and not I've been saying 18 months for at least a quarter now... , I could not help to keep on eye on used S' from time to time...
> 
> Three weeks ago, I spotted a slightly over 3 years old MCR S85, sold by a private individual in Paris, with only 16k miles/26,000 kms on... for €60k... Despite the fact red is not my fav color (don't need to remind you which one that is... ), the price was low enough - yet still too high to pass my personal CEO - and frankly my own - test, I called the guy anyway... To make a(n already) long story shorter, in essence the car seemed interesting, had the tremendous advantage of having both EAP and free SC for life... so, since both him & I were both taking a ten day trip (extraordinary enough to only about 80 miles from eachother in SW France), I told him I'd think about it... and most importantly y'all to wifey...
> 
> A week ago, as we were driving back from Italy, he called to ask whether I had taken a decision. So I told him, well, your car intrigues me, yet the maximum I'd pay would most likely not be agreeable to him...  So he goes, what would that be and I answer €55k tops... thinking he'll hang up on me, and I add, I only have the full amount end of April once we closed on the sale of our Belgian house... His answer astounds me... he accepts the 5k lower price yet could not deal with waiting for 4 weeks 'cause he needed the money for his new car...
> 
> Last chapter... we agreed to meet today. In the meantime, I decided to take a bridge loan for 30% for only one month (cost $40... ) in order to be ready in case I liked the car...
> 
> Bottom line, test drove it & scrutinized it, it is in pristine condition, with a very small scratch on the front bumper to the right and a couple of minor rim rashes... net result: I GOT MY VIN today!!!
> I take the TGV (high speed train) to Paris next Friday 4/6 to pick it up...
> 
> Some pics below...
> View attachment 6758
> View attachment 6759
> View attachment 6760
> 
> 
> I will hold on to my Model 3 reservation for now... We all know by now I'll jump up the line next year and can decide what to do by then. Chances are I could either resell the S if I'd want to have Midnight S≡R≡NITY anyways and lose little to nothing on the resale value since I got it so cheap, or make folks down the line happy by cancelling my res (my hunch today, the latter scenario has the greater probability as I see it today...).
> 
> Ideally, I'd like to upgrade the front to the redesigned mustache look like @Ben Sullins did on his S, and, at least as much, nicer looking new 19s, keeping the stock rims for winter tires, yet we'll see about these enhancements later, depending how well my business goes...
> 
> Anyways, sorry for jumping ship, guess I just could not pass on this fantastic opportunity!!! Don't know how I'll sleep until end of next week...
> 
> Guess you'll give me feedback...


Congrats!! You beat me to it! Still thinking about a CPO but maybe I'll get a 3 invite this week?


----------



## Michael Russo

OMG - crucial Red Dragon update! Woke up this morning after I had a dream on this exact same topic... to see the little bit of extra money I needed (as a one month bridge loan to the closing of our house) on my French bank account, one day earlier than planned!!

This will maximize my chances for the credit to be on the escrow account (in a different bank - normally takes one day at least to transfer) by Friday for the agreed pick up!! We’re all set then!

I am so thrilled... was already up at 4am today (in the dream the money wasn’t coming thru on time ) and fear the last two nights will be patchy at best!!

Oh... to soon live the dream (not this one, the good one about being a T≡SLA owner!!)


----------



## PTC Gator

Congrats! You've been a saint on this board and it's well deserved. 
Hopefully the last bit will all work out nicely for you.

Not a fan of red (its a sports rivalry thing), but that car is very pretty.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

@Michael Russo you are getting closer to Tesla ownership with another day in the books!!!


----------



## Michael Russo

PTC Gator said:


> Congrats! You've been a saint on this board and it's well deserved.
> (...)


Thank you very much... it's good to know that there is _at least one place_ where some feel I have been a 'saint'...  Gotta to be sure to share that with wifey when she wakes up... 


SoFlaModel3 said:


> @Michael Russo you are getting closer to Tesla ownership with another day in the books!!!


oh yeah!!! And of course, I've been awake for the last two hours, tossing & turning until I decided ten minutes ago to get up and make myself some coffee... 
My youngest is 19 today so another special day. Taking her karting as as surprise.

Tomorrow... of course... I will enter the gates of heaven... on earth!!


----------



## Quicksilver

Michael Russo said:


> Thank you very much... it's good to know that there is _at least one place_ where some feel I have been a 'saint'...  Gotta to be sure to share that with wifey when she wakes up...
> 
> oh yeah!!! And of course, I've been awake for the last two hours, tossing & turning until I decided ten minutes ago to get up and make myself some coffee...
> My youngest is 19 today so another special day. Taking her karting as as surprise.
> 
> Tomorrow... of course... I will enter the gates of heaven... on earth!!


How exciting to finally get your Tesla! Have fun with the birthday bash! What's karting?


----------



## Rick59

19. That’s the age when parents start getting smart again. By 23, you will be back to your normal intelligence.


----------



## Michael Russo

Quicksilver said:


> How exciting to finally get your Tesla! Have fun with the birthday bash! What's karting?


You bet! Karting is probably what you guys call Go-Karts; they even make them electric now, yet the one place we went to only had fossil engines... great learning school for future F1 drivers... I am too old for that dream I'm afraid...


----------



## Pescakl1

Michael Russo said:


> I take the TGV (high speed train) to Paris next Friday 4/6 to pick it up...


Good job planning the pick up between the strikes LOL: they did not give you a lot of choices of dates this year LOL.

I am feeling so good not having to live this anymore (lived 6 years + in Paris), but still have good memories of the less than 2 years I had in Pau: Would have stayed for life if I still have a job over there.

Congrats on your new car!!


----------



## Quicksilver

Michael Russo said:


> You bet! Karting is probably what you guys call Go-Karts; they even make them electric now, yet the one place we went to only had fossil engines... great learning school for future F1 drivers... I am too old for that dream I'm afraid...


Ah, I see. Yes, an electric go-kart would be awesome fun!! My son is 10 years old and he would love that! He keeps saying he wants to be a teenager sooner since teenagers get to do more fun things.


----------



## Michael Russo

Pescakl1 said:


> Good job planning the pick up between the strikes LOL: they did not give you a lot of choices of dates this year LOL.
> 
> I am feeling so good not having to live this anymore (lived 6 years + in Paris), but still have good memories of the less than 2 years I had in Pau: Would have stayed for life if I still have a job over there.
> 
> Congrats on your new car!!


Merci... ces deux localisations, Paris et Pau me donnent une petite idée de qui pourrait être ton employeur...


----------



## Michael Russo

Do you guys think that if I would go camp in front of the car agency tonight that I would get Red Dragon faster...?


----------



## Pescakl1

Michael Russo said:


> Merci... ces deux localisations, Paris et Pau me donnent une petite idée de qui pourrait être ton employeur...


Paris était pour les études et le service militaire, mais Pau, oui, c'était Turboméca


----------



## Pescakl1

Michael Russo said:


> Do you guys think that if I would go camp in front of the car agency tonight that I would get Red Dragon faster...?


You are only allowed to do that every March 30th...


----------



## Michael Russo

Pescakl1 said:


> Paris était pour les études et le service militaire, mais Pau, oui, c'était Turboméca


Ah oui, je vois. En fait je pensais plutôt Total à Paris comme à Pau...


----------



## Rick59

You will probably sleep just as well there than at home.


----------



## Michael Russo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982170430369816578


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982170430369816578


Gosh, we are all quite nuts aren't we??:tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy:


----------



## Friedrich

LUXMAN said:


> Gosh, we are all quite nuts aren't we??:tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy:


Yeah, I'm kind of afraid what will happen to me when in about a year's time I will go through all the stages of receiving my Model 3....


----------



## Michael Russo

LUXMAN said:


> Gosh, we are all quite nuts aren't we??:tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy:


I just thought some folks would get a kick to see I am using electric transportation to go pick up my electric car...


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> I just thought some folks would get a kick to see I am using electric transportation to go pick up my electric car...


OH, I do! I was just contemplating how I got to where I am on this and how I am not alone in my desire to stop using the fossil fuels and "save the planet"


----------



## Quicksilver

Michael Russo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982170430369816578


Congrats Michael! Love riding the TGV. Took it between Paris and Lyon years ago. They are talking high speed rail in Texas, hope it comes one day.


----------



## MGallo

Michael Russo said:


> I just thought some folks would get a kick to see I am using electric transportation to go pick up my electric car...


I agree as well. Keep chronicling. It's fun to follow you on this journey. I get my 3 tomorrow afternoon so I am living vicariously through you today. I think it is symbolic too that the train is red as well.


----------



## Michael Russo

MGallo said:


> I agree as well. Keep chronicling. It's fun to follow you on this journey (...)


Quick update before I leave Paris in a couple of hours; longer report tomorrow morning my time!!









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982289344085004290


----------



## AEDennis

Congratulations @Michael Russo Safe Travels home!


----------



## Twiglett

Michael Russo said:


> Quick update before I leave Paris in a couple of hours; longer report tomorrow morning my time!!
> View attachment 7061
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982289344085004290


Congratulations Michael!!


----------



## Bokonon

Michael Russo said:


> Quick update before I leave Paris in a couple of hours; longer report tomorrow morning my time!!
> View attachment 7061
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982289344085004290


Congratulations! Love that picture with both the Eiffel Tower and Autopilot sensors doing their thing... icons of the past and future, meeting in the present.


----------



## Michael Russo

Thanks, @AEDennis , @Twiglett , @Bokonon , for your kind words... It is truly a life altering experience, yet in a good sense of the word!! 

Here is my morning after report, as promised:
- it was a bit daunting to drive this rather large vehicle in Paris traffic last night, yet I was taking it easy and the car is as actually at least as pleasant for me in smooth driving rather than in constant 0-60 record seeking
- as I was about to leave the city, after a quick dinner with my sister, I started to hear a very disturbing loud, lingering sound from 'behind the 17'' screen'... which did not even stop when I stopped the car & locked it?!?! I thought, OMG ?!?! Called T≡SLA assistance who guide me thru a quick software reboot (concurrent push of the two scroll buttons on the wheel with the brake pedal. Noise gone after this reset; he said it was a bug... OK, fine, didn't lose my cool yet found it a bit eerie... 
- AutoPilot was very pleasant - drove about 70 mph/115 km/h most of the way, with average consumption around 230-235 Wh/km; though @TrevP gave me the key to how to activate the auto lane change, couldn't quite figure it out yet... 
- Took my first SC just before Belgian border, rejoiced for ~150 miles/240 kms in about 40'... Nobody else around at past midnight.






























Overall, enjoyed the ride and felt excited yet calm at the same time... already on my second SC session today until I check home charging on the normal 220V outlet later today.

Happy to be part of the family... Feel much less burn waiting for Midnight S≡R≡NITY!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> Thanks, @AEDennis , @Twiglett , @Bokonon , for your kind words... It is truly a life altering experience, yet in a good sense of the word!!
> 
> Here is my morning after report, as promised:
> - it was a bit daunting to drive this rather large vehicle in Paris traffic last night, yet I was taking it easy and the car is as actually at least as pleasant for me in smooth driving rather than in constant 0-60 record seeking
> - as I was about to leave the city, after a quick dinner with my sister, I started to hear a very disturbing loud, lingering sound from 'behind the 17'' screen'... which did not even stop when I stopped the car & locked it?!?! I thought, OMG ?!?! Called T≡SLA assistance who guide me thru a quick software reboot (concurrent push of the two scroll buttons on the wheel with the brake pedal. Noise gone after this reset; he said it was a bug... OK, fine, didn't lose my cool yet found it a bit eerie...
> - AutoPilot was very pleasant - drove about 70 mph/115 km/h most of the way, with average consumption around 230-235 Wh/km; though @TrevP gave me the key to how to activate the auto lane change, couldn't quite figure it out yet...
> - Took my first SC just before Belgian border, rejoiced for ~150 miles/240 kms in about 40'... Nobody else around at past midnight.
> View attachment 7089
> View attachment 7090
> View attachment 7091
> View attachment 7092
> 
> 
> Overall, enjoyed the ride and felt excited yet calm at the same time... already on my second SC session today until I check home charging on the normal 220V outlet later today.
> 
> Happy to be part of the family... Feel much less burn waiting for Midnight S≡R≡NITY!


I absolutely love this and I also love how you buy a car, hear a noise, immediately get upset, but with Tesla get over the phone troubleshooting and resolution! Any other car and your mood would sour as your brand new baby has to hit the shop the next day!!


----------



## Michael Russo

220 V, 13A charging on regular outlet in my garage. Red Dragon basking in the April sun, yet only getting her juice at snail pace: 23 kms in 90'...


----------



## Twiglett

Michael Russo said:


> 220 V, 13A charging on regular outlet in my garage. Red Dragon basking in the April sun, yet only getting her juice at snail pace: 23 kms in 90'...
> 
> View attachment 7093


So now you have the beast home, isn't it time to update that sig?


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> 220 V, 13A charging on regular outlet in my garage. Red Dragon basking in the April sun, yet only getting her juice at snail pace: 23 kms in 90'...
> 
> View attachment 7093


So cool!!! I am sure you are loving the head turning RED!

Btw, why only 13amps?


----------



## Michael Russo

LUXMAN said:


> (...)
> Btw, why only 13amps?


With the regular outlet, the car automatically adjusted down to that level...


----------



## Michael Russo

Twiglett said:


> So now you have the beast home, isn't it time to update that sig?


Thinking about it... concerned about letting the MSM Team down...


----------



## Rick59

It shouldn’t be the plug that determines the current but rather the breaker on your panel. I have a 50 amp breaker, meaning I’m drawing 40 amps (80%) x 240 volts = 9.6 kw.
Note: I know as much about electricity as I do about one-handed brain surgery but 13 amps really confuses me.


----------



## Michael Russo

Rick59 said:


> It shouldn't be the plug that determines the current but rather the breaker on your panel. I have a 50 amp breaker, meaning I'm drawing 40 amps (80%) x 240 volts = 9.6 kw.
> Note: I know as much about electricity as I do about one-handed brain surgery but 13 amps really confuses me.


It does me too. If I was staying in this house more than two more weeks, I'd worry about it and get an expert to come.
Heck, I've got the wall connector in its box challenging me in the garage already... but, no no no, little HPWC, thou shalt be French!! 

Anyways, just back from dinner and plugged it back in: it say 16 hrs to charge to 95% from a 40% charge... whatever....


----------



## Friedrich

Michael Russo said:


> It does me too. If I was staying in this house more than two more weeks, I'd worry about it and get an expert to come.
> Heck, I've got the wall connector in its box challenging me in the garage already... but, no no no, little HPWC, thou shalt be French!!
> 
> Anyways, just back from dinner and plugged it back in: it say 16 hrs to charge to 95% from a 40% charge... whatever....


Patience is a virtue, or so they say...


----------



## Michael Russo

Twiglett said:


> So now you have the beast home, isn't it time to update that sig?


You really got me thinking... 


Michael Russo said:


> Thinking about it... concerned about letting the MSM Team down...


I think I found a way... hope y'all like it!!


----------



## Michael Russo

OMG! About to spend my second night on a business trip away from Red Dragon... As she is so bloody Red, I'm concerned about that







you guys have been talking about... 

Hopefully a Dragon can fight back...


----------



## ahagge

Just saw this thread - big congratulations @Michael Russo! Hopefully this will make the wait for your Model 3 a bit less frustrating. Welcome to the Tesla club (says the guy that just picked up his first yesterday)!


----------



## Michael Russo

ahagge said:


> Just saw this thread - big congratulations @Michael Russo! Hopefully this will make the wait for your Model 3 a bit less frustrating. Welcome to the Tesla club (says the guy that just picked up his first yesterday)!


Thanks and congrats to you too!!


----------



## Michael Russo

Did I mention you lately that my beautiful Red Dragon pleases me more & more... Took it to the car wash today and MCR looks sooooo good... ​


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> View attachment 7361
> Did I mention you lately that my beautiful Red Dragon pleases me more & more... Took it to the car wash today and MCR looks sooooo good... ​


YEAH BABY!!!


----------



## Michael Russo

Update: super excited to have gotten my first OTA update this morning to Firmware v8.1 (2018.14.2 a88808e)! 
However only real changes were the access the user manual from the T≡SLA logo window, as well as the ability to open trunk & frunk via the T≡SLA app on my iPhone. Don't have that operational yet as the ownership transfer requires the French registration document under my name to be in my possession. Will find that in my mailbox in France when I get there next week...

So... no new Nav yet in 2018.14.2 a88808e... ? Maybe the 'e' means Europe and it comes to us later...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> Update: super excited to have gotten my first OTA update this morning to Firmware v8.1 (2018.14.2 a88808e)!
> However only real changes were the access the user manual from the T≡SLA logo window, as well as the ability to open trunk & frunk via the T≡SLA app on my iPhone. Don't have that operational yet as the ownership transfer requires the French registration document under my name to be in my possession. Will find that in my mailbox in France when I get there next week...
> 
> So... no new Nav yet in 2018.14.2 a88808e... ? Maybe the 'e' means Europe and it comes to us later...


They say once you go OTA you never go back


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> They say once you go OTA you never go back


Was looking at the firmware & software forum and this does show that some are already reporting more than 2018.14.2, plus I gather that the letter/digit afterwards does delineate model and/or regional differences, correct, @TrevP ?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> Was looking at the firmware & software forum and this does show that some are already reporting more than 2018.14.2, plus I gather that the letter/digit afterwards does delineate model and/or regional differences, correct, @TrevP ?


I'm on 2018.14.7, checking my dad's Model S and he's on 2018.6.1.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Congrats on the beautiful Red Dragon Michael, not sure how I've missed this thread the last few days but It's great too see you smiling with your new baby! How is it that even from half way around the world I can be jealous of someone getting a per-owned car?? Well, I guess that just means I'm a Telsaholic!.....and I hope there is no treatment for my condition.


----------



## Michael Russo

LOL, @Mike Land !  - welcome onboard! 

The car has been a treat; be sure your lucky time is coming... soon!


----------



## Michael Russo

Woohoo !! First Supercharging on the way to our future life in the South of :france:!!

Feeling so ecstatic to take Red Dragon down there - (our...) history is being written, or should I write 'ridden'...?!


----------



## 3V Pilot

Michael Russo said:


> Woohoo !! First Supercharging on the way to our future life in the South of :france:!!
> 
> Feeling so ecstatic to take Red Dragon down there - (our...) history is being written, or should I write 'ridden'...?!
> 
> View attachment 7728


What an exciting adventure! The car looks great, I love those rims. Can only imagine how fun it would be to drive that car in that part of the world. I'm sure you will have lots of great times and see many beautiful sights as you pilot the Red Dragon around. Heck, you can even drive the streets of Monaco, just be careful because people are more likely to hear you making F1 sounds when you're driving a silent car


----------



## Michael Russo

So... I guess it was bound to happen... I just met my first ICE-hole today... and, no, I'm not sorry y'all can see his license plate...


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> So... I guess it was bound to happen... I just met my first ICE-hole today... and, no, I'm not sorry y'all can see his license plate...
> 
> View attachment 7733


Grey car too?

Too bad SuperCharger cables are short. I like to park my leaf behind them and plug in until I am done if the cord is long enough!


----------



## 3V Pilot

Michael Russo said:


> So... I guess it was bound to happen... I just met my first ICE-hole today... and, no, I'm not sorry y'all can see his license plate...
> 
> View attachment 7733


Ice-hole, LOL,that's funny. Maybe he thought all the VAG vaporware concept vehicles and talk of batteries gave him the right, or maybe that's the new Mission-E disguised to look like an actual car you can use!


----------



## garsh

Michael Russo said:


> So... I guess it was bound to happen... I just met my first ICE-hole today...


Yeah, the Leaf forum has a whole thread dedicated to photographs of ICE-holes.

There are a bunch of broken photobucket pictures in there now, since photobucket changed their terms of service sometime last year.

ICED - Images of Offending Vehicles Board of Shame


----------



## Michael Russo

Red Dragon quietly juicing up by its nice new home by the mountains in SW :france:!


----------



## Quicksilver

Michael Russo said:


> Red Dragon quietly juicing up by its nice new home by the mountains in SW :france:!
> 
> View attachment 7749


Looks like the house came with solar panels? if yes, that is a big plus!


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> Red Dragon quietly juicing up by its nice new home by the mountains in SW :france:!
> 
> View attachment 7749


NICE! So are those Solar Panels operational?

And that symbol on the garage....are you in the PENTAVERATE?


----------



## Michael Russo

Yes, not only are the solar panels operational yet they make me an electricity producer who gets paid by the local power company for whatever electricity they generate! Nice bit of play money!

As for the Pentaverate, @LUXMAN , I'm gonna need a bit of help. The central symbol has six sides, not five so would that call for the Hexaverate?


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> Yes, not only are the solar panels operational yet they make me an electricity producer who gets paid by the local power company for whatever electricity they generate! Nice bit of play money!
> 
> As for the Pentaverate, @LUXMAN , I'm gonna need a bit of help. The central symbol has six sides, not five so would that call for the Hexaverate?


That is the secret part of the secret society


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> The is the secret part of the secret society


@Bokonon I fear more and more people are going to find out about the marmosets.


----------



## Bokonon

Lovesword said:


> @Bokonon I fear more and more people are going to find out about the marmosets.


All part of the master plan... The real fun starts once someone discovers the AI chip implant that binds them all together into a superintelligent hive-mind.


----------



## Bokonon

Michael Russo said:


> As for the Pentaverate, @LUXMAN , I'm gonna need a bit of help. The central symbol has six sides, not five so would that call for the Hexaverate?


There has GOT to be a story behind that symbol, though... Have you considered excavating your yard for mystical artifacts?


----------



## Michael Russo

Bokonon said:


> There has GOT to be a story behind that symbol, though... Have you considered excavating your yard for mystical artifacts?


How about if I start asking the previous owner who built the house, next time I see him, before I make a mess of the back yard??


----------



## Brett

Michael Russo said:


> How about if I start asking the previous owner who built the house, next time I see him, before I make a mess of the back yard??


Sure, If you want to be boring about it...

Plus if there are cool artifacts buried in your yard he'll probably just lie. He knows you will probably want to back out on the deal when you discover the truth about the curse.


----------



## Michael Russo

Got a quote from my local electrician for installing my T≡SLA Wall Connector in my garage and my blood pressure went up a notch... about €1,800 ($2.2k) incl. €1,000 for a differential for tri-phase 400V current fortunately available in the house already...

Oh well, Red Dragon deserves proper feeding, doesn’t it... ?!


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> Got my quote from my local electrician for installing my T≡SLA Wall Connector in my garage and my blood pressure went up a notch... about €1,800 ($2.2k) incl. €1,000 for a differential for tri-phase 400V current fortunately available in the house already...
> 
> Oh well, Red Dragon deserves proper feeding, doesn't it... ?!


Sounds like you need a new electrician!

As a member of the PENTAVERATE, surely you have connections to get this done Gratis...


----------



## MGallo

Michael Russo said:


> Got a quote from my local electrician for installing my T≡SLA Wall Connector in my garage and my blood pressure went up a notch... about €1,800 ($2.2k) incl. €1,000 for a differential for tri-phase 400V current fortunately available in the house already...
> 
> Oh well, Red Dragon deserves proper feeding, doesn't it... ?!


I would definitely recommend getting at least two or three opinions. Tesla has recommended electricians. Do they have any where you are? https://www.tesla.com/support/find-electrician


----------



## Michael Russo

MGallo said:


> I would definitely recommend getting at least two or three opinions. Tesla has recommended electricians. Do they have any where you are? https://www.tesla.com/support/find-electrician


Have checked that and definitely there is none yet. I would add the electrician has contacted T≡SLA for advice under my recommendation and he is merely following their instructions.
Things must be more expensive here...


----------



## Michael Russo

I know that Red Dragon will never get tired of waking up to this ... :mtfuji::france:


----------



## victor

Michael Russo said:


> I know that Red Dragon will never get tired of waking up to this ... :mtfuji::france:
> 
> View attachment 7980


The view is awesome! But that garden gnome...  Must be a french thing I guess.


----------



## LUXMAN

victor said:


> The view is awesome! But that garden gnome...  Must be a french thing I guess.


Best looking gnome I've ever seen


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Best looking gnome I've ever seen


Yes, that's no gnome! That's a naked woman!


----------



## Michael Russo

Quicksilver said:


> Yes, that's no gnome! That's a naked woman!


For the culture savvy, a full size (actually magnified) version of la Baigneuse (literally 'the Bathing Lady') by the 18th century French sculptor Falconnet...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Étienne_Maurice_Falconet

So, no gnome, not just a 'naked woman'.... just a work of art... And definitely a French thing, @victor !!


----------



## Quicksilver

Michael Russo said:


> For the culture savvy, a full size (actually magnified) version of la Baigneuse (literally 'the Bathing Lady') by the 18th century French sculptor Falconnet...
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Étienne_Maurice_Falconet
> 
> So, no gnome, not just a 'naked woman'.... just a work of art... And definitely a French think, @victor !!


Thanks for the culture education! Never knew that.


----------



## LUXMAN

I have been lobbying for YEARS to get a pair of these at the end of my driveway....










But somehow I never get to have them! What the....I pay the bills in this...!


----------



## Bokonon

LUXMAN said:


> I have been lobbying for YEARS to get a pair of these at the end of my driveway....
> View attachment 8019


Me too! Especially if I can install a gas line and pilot light in their mouths... ... but that's probably not to code.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> I have been lobbying for YEARS to get a pair of these at the end of my driveway....
> 
> View attachment 8019
> 
> 
> But somehow I never get to have them! What the....I pay the bills in this...!


Haha! Those remind me of Chronicles of Narnia. How about two Chinese foo dogs!?


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> View attachment 8034
> 
> 
> Haha! Those remind me of Chronicles of Narnia. How about two Chinese foo dogs!?


Love those. They would be bad a** if they were 3 feet tall with all that detail


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> I have been lobbying for YEARS to get a pair of these at the end of my driveway....
> 
> View attachment 8019
> 
> 
> But somehow I never get to have them! What the....I pay the bills in this...!


Only vaguely related, but... have you heard about the 12th century Paisley Abbey in Scotland? One of its gargoyles looks like the Xenomorph from Alien.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

This thread takes me to Ghostbusters for sure...

https://goo.gl/images/XZdDMH


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Love those. They would be bad a** if they were 3 feet tall with all that detail


Here you go...big version with my son Alex...just woken up from nap and looking grumpy.


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> This thread takes me to Ghostbusters for sure...
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/XZdDMH


I briefly considered moving a bunch of the latest posts to a new OT thread dedicated to scary statues yet thought better of it since the thread is about a Dragon, albeit definitely not a statue!! 

Oh and @LUXMAN ...


LUXMAN said:


> I have been lobbying for YEARS to get a pair of these at the end of my driveway....
> View attachment 8019
> 
> (...)


... wait until I get home from Denmark on Friday...


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> I briefly considered moving a bunch of the latest posts to a new OT thread dedicated to scary statues yet thought better of it since the thread is about a Dragon, albeit definitely not a statue!!
> 
> Oh and @LUXMAN ...
> 
> ... wait until I get home from Denmark on Friday...


Can't wait!


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> View attachment 8046
> 
> 
> Here you go...big version with my son Alex...just woken up from nap and looking grumpy.


Dang! Those are sweet. But still need to go with lions. Wonder if anyone makes them MCR??


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> I briefly considered moving a bunch of the latest posts to a new OT thread dedicated to scary statues yet thought better of it since the thread is about a Dragon, albeit definitely not a statue!!


I was waiting for you to clean your own thread


----------



## PNWmisty

Michael Russo said:


> So, no gnome, not just a 'naked woman'.... just a work of art... And definitely a French thing, @victor !!


To be entirely accurate, it's not a work of art but a_ reproduction_ of a work of art. And not just a naked woman but a bonafide naked_ nymph!_
And everyone should have at least one of those in their yard.


----------



## Pescakl1

PNWmisty said:


> And everyone should have at least one of those in their yard.


Yes... but no


----------



## Michael Russo

So, @LUXMAN , since I am back from my business trip to Denmark and as I always try to keep my promises, here you go... 










@SoFlaModel3 , maybe I should retitle the thread 'Of Red Dragons and Lions...'??


----------



## PNWmisty

Michael Russo said:


> maybe I should retitle the thread 'Of Red Dragons and Lions...'??


Don't forget the naked nymphs!


----------



## Michael Russo

PNWmisty said:


> Don't forget the naked nymphs!


Come on now, a little restraint, fellas...!!


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> So, @LUXMAN , since I am back from my business trip to Denmark and as I always try to keep my promises, here you go...
> 
> View attachment 8226
> 
> 
> @SoFlaModel3 , maybe I should retitle the thread 'Of Red Dragons and Lions...'??


OMG! OMG! You found a RED Lion! AHHHHH! That would be perfect for my driveway. You are a lucky man. I hope you are going to post him at the end of the driveway!


----------



## Quicksilver

Michael Russo said:


> So, @LUXMAN , since I am back from my business trip to Denmark and as I always try to keep my promises, here you go...
> 
> View attachment 8226
> 
> 
> @SoFlaModel3 , maybe I should retitle the thread 'Of Red Dragons and Lions...'??


Very nice....or how about, "The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe"?


----------



## garsh

Quicksilver said:


> Very nice....or how about, "The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe"?


The Lion, the Nymph with a lack of Wardrobe?


----------



## Quicksilver

garsh said:


> The Lion, the Nymph with a lack of Wardrobe?


Indeed!


----------



## AEDennis

Thinking of @Michael Russo and his Team Midnight Silver today.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992961840584904704


----------



## Michael Russo

Ok, time to bring back a little order & discipline into this personal thread and revert to topic...

Just before leaving for another long drive in Red Dragon (prompted by my first granddaughter's first communion in Belgium today then swinging by the Lyon area (a bit of a detour....) on way back tomorrow night for a customer call on Tuesday), this happened in our (new) garage...!










Could not test it yet with the installer because of a 10 hour long power outrage (!) then when back from restaurant & wanting to 'top it off' for the long drive, I could not use my mobile connector on normal 220V outlet because apparently the electrician had messed something up with the earthing... 
Hope to get it fixed as soon as I return on Wed am!

Other than that, please meet Red Dragon's little brother, Green Dragon , who joined our family on same day and has been actively taking care of our backyard since then!










Can't wait to be back home by the mountains! ​


----------



## garsh

Michael Russo said:


> Other than that, please meet Red Dragon's little brother, Green Dragon , who joined our family on same day and has been actively taking care of our backyard since then!


Yellow submarine has been taking care of my lawn since 2005. I've been using all kinds of string and duct tape trying to keep it running.


----------



## Michael Russo

garsh said:


> Yellow submarine has been taking care of my lawn since 2005. I've been using all kinds of string and duct tape trying to keep it running.
> (...)


Impressive! Looks pretty good for a 13 year old robot! 

On the name... I know you do get quite a bit of rain in PA but 'submarine'?! 
Or are you also considering naming your Model 3 '... submarine', where the '...' stand for your chosen color (which I forgot, I am sorry to say)?


----------



## Michael Russo

Oh, and another exciting event of last Friday... Ownership transfer in my case took a month... mainly because I had sent all required supporting docs to the wrong email address 

Anyhow, I now have Red Dragon linked to my T≡SLA account... allowing me to finally use the T≡SLA app... and coming with loot box, of course... 









Exciting !!

(Note my 'real' first name as Italian-born, as on all _official_ documents )


----------



## garsh

Michael Russo said:


> On the name... I know you do get quite a bit of rain in PA but 'submarine'?!


Ok, to be honest, I never named the thing. I just came up with that while writing that post.


----------



## Michael Russo

garsh said:


> Ok, to be honest, I never named the thing. I just came up with that while writing that post.


I see you've read my recent post in an unrelated thread... 
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-floor-liners-you-too.4715/page-3#post-100223

By the way, isn't the avatar birdie a tad warmer by now?!


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> Ok, time to bring back a little order & discipline into this personal thread and revert to topic...
> 
> Just before leaving for another long drive in Red Dragon (prompted by my first granddaughter's first communion in Belgium today then swinging by the Lyon area (a bit of a detour....) on way back tomorrow night for a customer call on Tuesday), this happened in our (new) garage...!
> 
> View attachment 8698
> 
> 
> Could not test it yet with the installer because of a 10 hour long power outrage (!) then when back from restaurant & wanting to 'top it off' for the long drive, I could not use my mobile connector on normal 220V outlet because apparently the electrician had messed something up with the earthing...
> Hope to get it fixed as soon as I return on Wed am!
> 
> Other than that, please meet Red Dragon's little brother, Green Dragon , who joined our family on same day and has been actively taking care of our backyard since then!
> 
> View attachment 8699
> 
> 
> Can't wait to be back home by the mountains! ​


Hey Michael, now you need to finish your initiation into the Pentaverate and paint both the wall connector and robot a nice shade of MCR!


----------



## Michael Russo

Boy, this is kicking road trip music as I ride my (Red) Dragon - in AP1 - in my last stretch by the Pyrenees mountains, 70 miles from home...

Inspiring!!


----------



## Michael Russo

And, of course, the UN-forgettable...






from an even more distant past (in my 'yute' years..)


----------



## Michael Russo

Brief Red Dragon update with a request for information to all (S, ≡ or X owners).

So I have had my ride for 8 & 1/2 weeks now ( to Fellini, for the classic movie buffs), driven about 7k kms (4.4k miles!) and enjoyed every minute of them.

Question, for the last two weeks or so, my rear passenger door automatically opens up a tad when I get close to the car and it unlocks... I tolerated it for about ten days, then decided last Friday it was too weird... and annoying to be normal...  so I called T≡SLA assistance. After having me test a few things they have on their checklist, the young lady said she thought it was firmware-related (I’m on 2018.18.2 here in EU) which got me to think that, yeah, it is about from the time of the latest update.

As I am awaiting news as to whether they can fix it OTA, which seemed likely she said, I was wondering if any of you out there experienced anything similar and, if yes, how (quickly) it got fixed.

Thanks, bunch!
And Happy Memorial to y’all on the other side of the pond!


----------



## Quicksilver

Michael Russo said:


> Brief Red Dragon update with a request for information to all (S, ≡ or X owners).
> 
> So I have had my ride for 8 & 1/2 weeks now ( to Fellini, for the classic movie buffs), driven about 7k kms (4.4k miles!) and enjoyed every minute of them.
> 
> Question, for the last two weeks or so, my rear passenger door automatically opens up a tad when I get close to the car and it unlocks... I tolerated it for about ten days, then decided last Friday it was too weird... and annoying to be normal...  so I called T≡SLA assistance. After having me test a few things they have on their checklist, the young lady said she thought it was firmware-related (I'm on 2018.18.2 here in EU) which got me to think that, yeah, it is about from the time of the latest update.
> 
> As I am awaiting news as to whether they can fix it OTA, which seemed likely she said, I was wondering if any of you out there experienced anything similar and, if yes, how (quickly) it got fixed.
> 
> Thanks, bunch!
> And Happy Memorial to y'all on the other side of the pond!


That's very interesting that it "opens" as you approach. So you can hear the latch popping? I don't have such issue on Quicksilver. I hope your OTA update comes soon to see if it fixes that.


----------



## Michael Russo

Update on the ´self-presenting door' problem... 

I was told by T≡SLA assistance on Friday to wait on a call from someone who was going to tell me whether they could fix it OTA or not. Since I don't do waiting so well, in this case mostly because the door thing was starting to bug me (pun intended... ) I called back yesterday, was reoriented to the nearest Service Center in Bordeaux (two hours drive away) from which a very professional & nice young lady called me within the hour...

Bottom line, I was well inspired to do so, 'cause they just happened to have a Ranger in the area today (!) so an appointment was made for this pm...

He came (on time) in a black Mercedes fossil van (had to tease him on that and he said they should get S' soon...) and turns out he had to replace the inside self-presenting system keeping the outside chromed handle... 

Had all kinds of useful information on service frequency recommended, detailing options which I did not know could be done here cool - he'll send me a couple of reliable names... (consider ceramic coating after all and getting my calipers painted... red of course!! )

Finally I congratulated him on his service & asked... 'gosh, it's a good thing you're gearing up to the incremental number of customers as Model 3 arrives next year, do you know many that will be?...' 
To which he responded: 'yes, yet I can't share...', with a wink... but he said: 'it's gonna be _a lot_'!!

Woohoo! Go T≡SLA!!


----------



## Michael Russo

By the way, rim repairs over here are said to cost about €70 per rim... 90 bucks...


----------



## Michael Russo

What's going on here... ?!?! 










Oh, ok... it's for the lawnmower...!! 










Boy, do my hands stink of gas...!


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> What's going on here... ?!?!
> 
> View attachment 9758
> 
> 
> Oh, ok... it's for the lawnmower...!!
> 
> View attachment 9759
> 
> 
> Boy, do my hands stink of gas...!


Ya know they make battery operated ones now


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> Ya know they make battery operated ones now


Even better than battery power is a guy I know by the name of Manual Labor, he makes me sweat just watching him do the yard work!


----------



## Michael Russo

June 9 update: gave myself a flat tire today... tight curve to the right, taken too energetically, and, bam, hit the sidewalk with the rear right tire...! Instant flat!
Candor forces to me admit that both right tires already had what appeared to be superficial tear and I was thinking of replacing them anyway...

This is where runflat tires might come handy. Since it was Saturday night and all fireplaces only open on Monday am, had to leave Red Dragon in somebody's driveway... will be back on Monday at 9 am...

@Mad Hungarian ... think I'll give you a call sooner than later...


----------



## 3V Pilot

Sorry to hear your baby needs some new shoes. I hope you get her fixed up and back on the road quickly!


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Michael Russo said:


> June 9 update: gave myself a flat tire today... tight curve to the right, taken too energetically, and, bam, hit the sidewalk with the rear right tire...! Instant flat!
> Candor forces to me admit that both right tires already had what appeared to be superficial tear and I was thinking of replacing them anyway...
> 
> This is where runflat tires might come handy. Since it was Saturday night and all fireplaces only open on Monday am, had to leave Red Dragon in somebody's driveway... will be back on Monday at 9 am...
> 
> @Mad Hungarian ... think I'll give you a call sooner than later...


Sorry to hear that!
But glad to help.


----------



## Michael Russo

Well, got myself two Michelin Primacy runflats on order, instead of the stock Goodyear Eagle tires!! 

I definitely think that T≡SLA should equip its cars with runflat tires in the absence of a spare...

Will be happy to pick the car back up upon my return from Denmark on Friday pm!


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> Well, got myself two Michelin Primacy runflats on order, instead of the stock Goodyear Eagle tires!!
> 
> I definitely think that T≡SLA should equip its cars with runflat tires in the absence of a spare...
> 
> Will be happy to pick the car back up upon my return from Denmark on Friday pm!


But wont these be louder than regular tires? I've never had them and love the idea but I want my 3 even quieter so I may look into those tires with foam inside when the OEMs are done.


----------



## Michael Russo

LUXMAN said:


> But wont these be louder than regular tires? I've never had them and love the idea but I want my 3 even quieter so I may look into those tires with foam inside when the OEMs are done.


Don't think so. I had runflats on my last two Beemers and they were just fine.

I just think the risk is too great of driving with regular tires without a spare and having to be towed if anything like this happens again with as much cross-country driving I'll do!


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> But wont these be louder than regular tires? I've never had them and love the idea but I want my 3 even quieter so I may look into those tires with foam inside when the OEMs are done.





Michael Russo said:


> Don't think so. I had runflats on my last two Beemers and they were just fine.
> 
> I just think the risk is too great of driving with regular tires without a spare and having to be towed if anything like this happens again with as much cross-country driving I'll do!


Once my tires need replacing this will be one of the most difficult choices, which tire to replace them with. I would love to find a super quiet, low rolling resistance, long lasting tire that was also known for good handling and was a run-flat. Unfortunately many of those qualities are contradictory to one another so all will be compromised to some degree. Maybe @Mad Hungarian or one of our other tire experts on here will have some good suggestions when the time comes. I could live without the run-flat if I had to but on these cars the noise factor is a major priority as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Michael Russo

So happy I get to pick up my Red Dragon tomorrow afternoon with two brand new tires... FS04s... where are you?!


----------



## Mad Hungarian

3V Pilot said:


> Once my tires need replacing this will be one of the most difficult choices, which tire to replace them with. I would love to find a super quiet, low rolling resistance, long lasting tire that was also known for good handling and was a run-flat. Unfortunately many of those qualities are contradictory to one another so all will be compromised to some degree. Maybe @Mad Hungarian or one of our other tire experts on here will have some good suggestions when the time comes. I could live without the run-flat if I had to but on these cars the noise factor is a major priority as far as I'm concerned.


Although early run-flats got a deservedly bad rap for horrible ride and short life, the new ones have made great strides in recent years. As a category though I've never actually had anyone complain about them being particularly noisy. At least not in the way I define it.
However when I talk about tires being "noisy" I generally mean the continuous sound level generated on a reasonably consistent surface. This is largely determined by the tread pattern and that varies so much from one model to the next that I don't think it can be generalized as a run-flat issue. However there's a fine line between what people describe as ride harshness and noise. Even if the pattern is relatively quiet on a smooth surface, the stiffer sidewalls of the run-flat will have a tendency to amplify individual impact events, including the short burst of noise that results, so when the surface isn't mirror smooth that additional harshness coming in may be perceived as the tire being "noisy". In that respect run-flats are at a disadvantage, but again, the newest ones are starting to overcome this.
As for the effects on range, I don't have any data one way or the other but I do know that run-flats are significantly heavier than their conventional counterparts so in theory they will have some small effect of start/stop city driving.
Still, if having run-flat capability is a big plus for you I wouldn't write off the newest models, they've come a long way.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Mad Hungarian said:


> Although early run-flats got a deservedly bad rap for horrible ride and short life, the new ones have made great strides in recent years. As a category though I've never actually had anyone complain about them being particularly noisy. At least not in the way I define it.
> However when I talk about tires being "noisy" I generally mean the continuous sound level generated on a reasonably consistent surface. This is largely determined by the tread pattern and that varies so much from one model to the next that I don't think it can be generalized as a run-flat issue. However there's a fine line between what people describe as ride harshness and noise. Even if the pattern is relatively quiet on a smooth surface, the stiffer sidewalls of the run-flat will have a tendency to amplify individual impact events, including the short burst of noise that results, so when the surface isn't mirror smooth that additional harshness coming in may be perceived as the tire being "noisy". In that respect run-flats are at a disadvantage, but again, the newest ones are starting to overcome this.
> As for the effects on range, I don't have any data one way or the other but I do know that run-flats are significantly heavier than their conventional counterparts so in theory they will have some small effect of start/stop city driving.
> Still, if having run-flat capability is a big plus for you I wouldn't write off the newest models, they've come a long way.


Good info, thank you. My only experience with run flats was on a 2005 Mini Cooper, those were horrible.

I didn't think about the extra weight though. I'm a nut for reducing unsprung weight and will be looking for the lightest tire I can find, of course with all the attributes I mentioned above.


----------



## Michael Russo

Michelin Primacy 3 runflats on. Check!




















@Mad Hungarian , see these sorry-looking rims...? Tomorrow is another day...


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Michael Russo said:


> Michelin Primacy 3 runflats on. Check!
> 
> 
> View attachment 10261
> 
> 
> View attachment 10262
> 
> 
> @Mad Hungarian , see these sorry-looking rims...? Tomorrow is another day...


Oh well, we'll get you fixed up one of these days.

Look forward to your feedback on the Primacy 3's...


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> Michelin Primacy 3 runflats on. Check!
> 
> 
> View attachment 10261
> 
> 
> View attachment 10262
> 
> 
> @Mad Hungarian , see these sorry-looking rims...? Tomorrow is another day...


Time to break out the decibel meter


----------



## Michael Russo

LUXMAN said:


> Time to break out the decibel meter


Must be tired. Care to elaborate?


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Michael Russo said:


> Must be tired. Care to elaborate?


We're all very curious to know if you find them any louder than what you had on before.


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> Must be tired. Care to elaborate?


To see how much read noise you get from the run flats vs regular tires. I've seen videos where guys test how loud the 3 is vs the S. So if you took readings on yours, we could compare to that S, but you only put 2mtires on, correct?


----------



## Michael Russo

Mad Hungarian said:


> We're all very curious to know if you find them any louder than what you had on before.





LUXMAN said:


> To see how much read noise you get from the run flats vs regular tires. I've seen videos where guys test how loud the 3 is vs the S. So if you took readings on yours, we could compare to that S, but you only put 2mtires on, correct?


Lol. And here I was trying to find a hidden meaning... 
Ok will do. Yeah, now I have the Michelin's in the front and the Goodyear's in the back.
Since I don't drive from the trunk, I can already get a close feel...


----------



## GDN

This made me think, I bought a Radio Shack sound meter many years back when calibrating speakers in a sound system. I should try to find it and dig it out and just see how loud Niko is. Mainly for comparison sake down the road some day.


----------



## Michael Russo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008463701643616256


----------



## Michael Russo

I'm kind of ashamed to say it, considering how often some of you take care of your car... - by hand...! (special mention to @SoFlaModel3 ! ) but today marked the _first day_ I took Red Dragon out for a long overdue proper care treatment !!! 

Must admit, the result is quite _stunning_, as clean MCR does have a _really special appeal_ under the SW :france: sun...









Will HAVE to be more regular at this!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> I'm kind of ashamed to say it, considering how often some of you take care of your car... - by hand...! (special mention to @SoFlaModel3 ! ) but today marked the _first day_ I took Red Dragon out for a long overdue proper care treatment !!!
> 
> Must admit, the result is quite _stunning_, as clean MCR does have a _really special appeal_ under the SW :france: sun...
> 
> View attachment 10598
> 
> Will HAVE to be more regular at this!!


With how shiny it looks in that picture, I can't imagine you wouldn't always want it to look that way


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> With how shiny it looks in that picture, I can't imagine you wouldn't always want it to look that way


I know, it's crazy, isn't it?! To think I may never get my Midnight S≡R≡NITY...


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> I know, it's crazy, isn't it?! To think I may never get my Midnight S≡R≡NITY...


Definitely a matching MCR is in order


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> I know, it's crazy, isn't it?! To think I may never get my Midnight S≡R≡NITY...


Team Midnight Silver Founding Father status can only last for so long


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Team Midnight Silver Founding Father status can only last for so long


A Founding Father only makes sense if there is a flock who followed his guidance - sometimes their head even ends up on a Mountain... 

So yes. Everything is ephemeral...


----------



## Michael Russo

A bit of a nuisance induced me to call T≡SLA Assistance today... 3rd time already since I became a Red Dragon rider... two and a half months ago.

For a couple of days, I was starting to have trouble engaging cruise & AP... getting a message that my seat belt was not duly attached (which it always was) and with the little red pictogram showing the airbag in front of the buckled driver staying on all the time.

Up to now, I would stop the car, get out & lock it then unlock & restart (_after_ having entered the dream car! ) and the problem would have disappeared.

Yesterday pm, and today again, twice, it wouldn't go away which is why I decided to call. Well it wasn't something the T≡SLA rep at the EU call center in Tilburg could solve right away so now I need to call the Service Center in Bordeaux tomorrow am and see what they say...

Anybody already had this experience?


----------



## 3V Pilot

Michael Russo said:


> A bit of a nuisance induced me to call T≡SLA Assistance today... 3rd time already since I became a Red Dragon rider... two and a half months ago.
> 
> For a couple of days, I was starting to have trouble engaging cruise & AP... getting a message that my seat belt was not duly attached (which it always was) and with the little red pictogram showing the airbag in front of the buckled driver staying on all the time.
> 
> Up to now, I would stop the car, get out & lock it then unlock & restart (_after_ having entered the dream car! ) and the problem would have disappeared.
> 
> Yesterday pm, and today again, twice, it wouldn't go away which is why I decided to call. Well it wasn't something the T≡SLA rep at the EU call center in Tilburg could solve right away so now I need to call the Service Center in Bordeaux tomorrow am and see what they say...
> 
> Anybody already had this experience?


I haven't experienced anything like this but it sounds like a simple fix. Loose wire or bad sensor, should be quick and Red Dragon will be breathing fire once more!


----------



## Michael Russo

Update: called by the SC today & it seems like they may need to replace some parts which might require me to drive up there for 2 hrs one way. Will know tomorrow how fast they can do it. Hope to take Red Dragon to our place in Italy on Independence Day... 
Apparently loaners are not ensured outside of France unfortunately so will have to see how this plays out.

Funnily enough, as we took our 24 yr old daughter out for dinner on her last day here, I experienced the issue on the way to the restaurant yet not on the way back. Weird.


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> A bit of a nuisance induced me to call T≡SLA Assistance today... 3rd time already since I became a Red Dragon rider... two and a half months ago.
> 
> For a couple of days, I was starting to have trouble engaging cruise & AP... getting a message that my seat belt was not duly attached (which it always was) and with the little red pictogram showing the airbag in front of the buckled driver staying on all the time.
> 
> Up to now, I would stop the car, get out & lock it then unlock & restart (_after_ having entered the dream car! ) and the problem would have disappeared.
> 
> Yesterday pm, and today again, twice, it wouldn't go away which is why I decided to call. Well it wasn't something the T≡SLA rep at the EU call center in Tilburg could solve right away so now I need to call the Service Center in Bordeaux tomorrow am and see what they say...
> 
> Anybody already had this experience?


Sounds like the seatbelt isn't contacting the sensor to let the car know the driver is belted in. They may just need to replace the seatbelt receiver and plug it into the harness.


----------



## Michael Russo

LUXMAN said:


> Sounds like the seatbelt isn't contacting the sensor to let the car know the driver is belted in. They may just need to replace the seatbelt receiver and plug it into the harness.


Could be. Today the nice lady at the SC called me to tell me parts they plan to replace are on order & come from inventory up in Norway. ETA next week yet not sure when so, since we leave for Italy for 4 days on 7/4 and I'm on a business travel to Hungary the week after, took the appointment for 7/16 and she reserved a P90D as loaner. Ludicrous, no?


----------



## Michael Russo

To be noted that loaners aren’t insured by T≡SLA if taken out of the country. Had this happen to me before when my BMW dealership gave me a replacement car. At the level of the European continent, this is kinda funny.


----------



## Michael Russo

View from Red Dragon's 17 inch screen as we supercharged during lunch today... 










Location: Varazze, Italian Riviera


----------



## 3V Pilot

Michael Russo said:


> View from Red Dragon's 17 inch screen as we supercharged during lunch today...
> 
> View attachment 11102
> 
> 
> Location: Varazze, Italian Riviera


Looks much nicer than the desert on my screen....wanna trade???...LOL


----------



## Michael Russo

3V Pilot said:


> Looks much nicer than the desert on my screen....wanna trade???...LOL


Thanks but no thanks...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> View from Red Dragon's 17 inch screen as we supercharged during lunch today...
> 
> View attachment 11102
> 
> 
> Location: Varazze, Italian Riviera


What about the view from the windshield?


----------



## MGallo

Michael Russo said:


> View from Red Dragon's 17 inch screen as we supercharged during lunch today...
> 
> View attachment 11102
> 
> 
> Location: Varazze, Italian Riviera


I don't know about anybody else, but I love living my dreams of Europe vicariously through Red Dragon and her Dragon Rider. Italy in 2020 is our plan. Thank you for sharing @Michael Russo.


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> What about the view from the windshield?


Let's shake it up a bit...


----------



## Quicksilver

Michael Russo said:


> Let's shake it up a bit...
> 
> View attachment 11216


Only thing missing is a view of the ocean from those seats.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Michael Russo said:


> Let's shake it up a bit...
> 
> View attachment 11216





Quicksilver said:


> Only thing missing is a view of the ocean from those seats.


And what on the menu at that place? Looks very pretty!


----------



## Quicksilver

3V Pilot said:


> And what on the menu at that place? Looks very pretty!


Yes share the menu with us... here is a menu at a place we dined at while in Mexico...  since I am a cheap date, after all the wine, you could technically wheel barrel me back to the hotel room. Needless to say, I slept like a baby that night.


----------



## Michael Russo

Quicksilver said:


> Only thing missing is a view of the ocean from those seats.


There was a beautiful pool behind the parasols... 


3V Pilot said:


> And what on the menu at that place? Looks very pretty!


Did not take a pic, yet definitely can provide a shoutout to the place: Hotel de Mougins, in Mougins (just north of Cannes on the French Riviera)... 
https://www.hotel-de-mougins.com/en/


----------



## Quicksilver

Michael Russo said:


> There was a beautiful pool behind the parasols...
> 
> Did not take a pic, yet definitely can provide a shoutout to the place: Hotel de Mougins, in Mougins (just north of Cannes on the French Riviera)...
> https://www.hotel-de-mougins.com/en/


From the website, very nice pool indeed along with all that landscaping.


----------



## Michael Russo

Talking about pools, here is Red Dragon Rider's home one - no need to spend money on a 4-star hotel...


----------



## 3V Pilot

Michael Russo said:


> Talking about pools, here is Red Dragon Rider's home one - no need to spend money on a 4-star hotel...
> 
> View attachment 11235


You post has me imagining Red Dragon taking a relaxing dip in that pool!...LOL (Just wish I had some Photoshop skills!)


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> Yes share the menu with us... here is a menu at a place we dined at while in Mexico...  since I am a cheap date, after all the wine, you could technically wheel barrel me back to the hotel room. Needless to say, I slept like a baby that night.
> 
> View attachment 11219


Ummm- I don't eat at places that don't have prices on the menu, I can't usually afford them !


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Ummm- I don't eat at places that don't have prices on the menu, I can't usually afford them !


Well, I agree with you, but we typically have a once or twice a year splurge...vacations and anniversaries...good excuses to splurge  To be honest, the 8-course meal we had with all the wine came to less than a steak dinner for two at Del Frisco or Capital Grill steak houses here in DFW.


----------



## Bernard

Michael Russo said:


> Got a quote from my local electrician for installing my T≡SLA Wall Connector in my garage and my blood pressure went up a notch... about €1,800 ($2.2k) incl. €1,000 for a differential for tri-phase 400V current fortunately available in the house already...
> 
> Oh well, Red Dragon deserves proper feeding, doesn't it... ?!


That's bloody insane. The extra 1000euro charge for tri-phase is pure robbery -- wiring the HPWC to triphase 400V is completely straightforward and fully documented in the HPWC manual, hardly requires any more supplies or work than a single phase installation.

I got three estimates for mine (240V, 60A circuit, what I need for a Model 3 with HPWC), first for $1500 (crazy), second for "hourly rate plus $500" (declined that ;-), last for $500 (accepted). Took an electrician and helper 1.5hrs under burning sun to install (20ft outdoor conduit along garage wall, elbow, run through the wall to the back of the HPWC, all 4-gauge wiring). Very neat professional job, probably better than I would have done. (I live in Hawaii, where it is illegal to install new circuits yourself -- you cannot even install it and have it inspected, so I had no choice, which also means that electricians have a state-enforced monopoly and they know it...)

The first estimate detailed the exact same install, with the same prices for supplies (about $150), but gave no time estimates -- they were just going to pocket an extra $1K from a (to their mind, at least) rich guy with a Tesla...

Really, if note done yet, get another estimate ;-) The cost could legitimately be high if you had a really long run from your junction box, esp. if it had to be buried along the way, but the 1000euros surcharge for tri-phase is just the work of crooks who think they can rob customers with impunity by disguising an arbitrary charge under confusing language.


----------



## Michael Russo

Thx, @Bernard , you may be right yet bear in mind, this is Europe and price ranges are typically different here.
I do believe that I overpaid - wall connector has been installed long ago now.
Sunk costs. Still happy customer as I get to charge back to 90% in a little over 3 hours. Fantastic.


----------



## Bernard

Michael Russo said:


> Thx, @Bernard , you may be right yet bear in mind, this is Europe and price ranges are typically different here.
> I do believe that I overpaid - wall connector has been installed long ago now.
> Sunk costs. Still happy customer as I get to charge back to 90% in a little over 3 hours. Fantastic.


HPWC is great, no question! And compared to car cost, overcharge is not large -- it's just the principle of the thing ;-)

PS. I lived in Switzerland half my life, where electricians are uniformly incompetent and I had to redo most of the work after them (as in Hawaii, Swiss electricians have a state-enforced monopoly, but I was allowed to fix damage, which in this case consisted of pretty much any work they did...) In Switzerland, electricians appeared to do price-fixing, because every quote I got was within a few percent of all others, whether for fairly trivial work or for rewiring half of the house (to get early 20th century wiring, with paper insulation, up to code).


----------



## Michael Russo

Brief update on my Autopilot & cruise control defect. Had to drive to the SC in Bordeaux yesterday and will get it back tomorrow. Not sure what they will have done to fix it besides replacing the seat belt attachment. Oh, but I do know that they replaced the motor on the rear axle which I told them was making a weird noise... hurray for the extended warranty on drivetrain!

In the meantime, was treated with this Blue Lightning...









I first had it in Ludicrous mode, which is truly insane...  They normally program loaners to be 'tamed' and not go over 90 mph here... yet the SC guy had forgotten that this limitation had been off since the last update yet they switched it back on in the evening... 

Anyways... will be riding Red Dragon again tomorrow afternoon... love my car... yet, @Mad Hungarian , I definitely got to do something about those wheels... FC04 latest by next spring is the plan!!


----------



## Michael Russo

It's been a while I haven't provided you with an update on the adventures of Red Dragon so the little trip we took to sunny Provence in the Southeast of France gives me an opportunity to do so.

We left home Thursday morning for about 360 miles to the East... for the first time was able to reach Narbonne 200 miles away but sticking to 115 km/h (72 mph) which seems to be the optimum speed between fast moving forward driving and excessive hypermiling.

Upon arrival to our AirBnB sleeping place, I decided to check where we could eat for the evening. Checked the Teslarati app and found this beautiful 5 star resort nearby (25 miles...) with three restaurants... and three Tesla destination chargers ! It's called La Coquillade Village, in Gargas near Apt (84). A little pricey () yet gorgeous location. Definitely worth a stop if you are in the area. We ate at the Italian restaurant that has a great buffet and (dear) excellent wines, while recharging almost 100 miles/160 kms! Our very first destination charging! 

























Next day we enjoyed beautiful sightseeing of nearby places, Gordes, the Senanques Abbey and magnificent les Baux de Provence.

France is full of marvels...


----------



## EValuatED

Wonderful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> It's been a while I haven't provided you with an update on the adventures of Red Dragon so the little trip we took to sunny Provence in the Southeast of France gives me an opportunity to do so.
> 
> We left home Thursday morning for about 360 miles to the East... for the first time was able to reach Narbonne 200 miles away but sticking to 115 km/h (72 mph) which seems to be the optimum speed between fast moving forward driving and excessive hypermiling.
> 
> Upon arrival to our AirBnB sleeping place, I decided to check where we could eat for the evening. Checked the Teslarati app and found this beautiful 5 star resort nearby (25 miles...) with three restaurants... and three Tesla destination chargers ! It's called La Coquillade Village, in Gargas near Apt (84). A little pricey () yet gorgeous location. Definitely worth a stop if you are in the area. We ate at the Italian restaurant that has a great buffet and (dear) excellent wines, while recharging almost 100 miles/160 kms! Our very first destination charging!
> 
> View attachment 13622
> 
> View attachment 13623
> 
> View attachment 13624
> 
> Next day we enjoyed beautiful sightseeing of nearby places, Gordes, the Senanques Abbey and magnificent les Baux de Provence.
> 
> France is full of marvels...
> 
> View attachment 13626
> View attachment 13627
> View attachment 13628
> View attachment 13629
> View attachment 13630
> View attachment 13631
> View attachment 13633


Great update! It looks beautiful over there!!


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Great update! It looks beautiful over there!!


All you need is a passport and flight tickets!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> All you need is a passport and flight tickets!


Have passport...


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Have passport...


Me too! Let's meet up stateside and head over!


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Have passport...





Lovesword said:


> Me too! Let's meet up stateside and head over!


Sounds to me tickets is what you fine folk are missing..


----------



## 3V Pilot

Michael Russo said:


> Sounds to me tickets is what you fine folk are missing..


Darn, my passport is expired!...LOL. If it's an open offer I might take you up on it next year after I'm retired! Looks beautiful over there, I just need to get some tickets to the Monaco Race and then it would be a trip to remember......


----------



## LUXMAN

You know I got a current one. We were just discussing Vacation. I will need a room with a queen bed and private bath. Oh and of course private access to the veranda


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> You know I got a current one. We were just discussing Vacation. I will need a room with a queen bed and private bath. Oh and of course private access to the veranda


Room, you don't need no stinking room......the man has a Model S, all you need is an air mattress and the rear seats folded down!


----------



## Michael Russo

Happy to report Red Dragon is unharmed but it was damn close!! 

I was driving to the airport to get my wife & daughter as they were returning from 2 weeks visiting family in Ohio... Probably to eager to get there, I was zooming on winding country roads....

At some people point in a right curve, or was it a left one, I felt Red Dragon’s rear end majorly swinging to the side and was fortunately able to regain control by the (somewhat lucky in my case... ) optimal combination of steering wheel counterbalance & controlled use of my brake pedal... OMG, what a scary yet good learning experience... 

Needless to say, I continued on my way cruising at 45 mph... feeling a droplet of sweat in my back...

Sharing this with y’all to make sure you don’t get as complacent as I was and remember how fast T≡SLA cars can be... and I’m not even talking a Performance Model ≡ but a heavy S!!  

Take care, my EV-loving friends!! :rainbow:


----------



## EValuatED

Michael Russo said:


> Happy to report Red Dragon is unharmed but it was damn close!!
> 
> I was driving to the airport to get my wife & daughter as they were returning from 2 weeks visiting family in Ohio... Probably to eager to get there, I was zooming on winding country roads....
> 
> At some people point in a right curve, or was it a left one, I felt Red Dragon's rear end majorly swinging to the side and was fortunately able to regain control by the (somewhat lucky in my case... ) optimal combination of steering wheel counterbalance & controlled use of my brake pedal... OMG, what a scary yet good learning experience...
> 
> Needless to say, I continued on my way cruising at 45 mph... feeling a droplet of sweat in my back...
> 
> Sharing this with y'all to make sure you don't get as complacent as I was and remember how fast T≡SLA cars can be... and I'm not even talking a Performance Model ≡ but a heavy S!!
> 
> Take care, my EV-loving friends!! :rainbow:


Glad to hear you recovered well!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> Happy to report Red Dragon is unharmed but it was damn close!!
> 
> I was driving to the airport to get my wife & daughter as they were returning from 2 weeks visiting family in Ohio... Probably to eager to get there, I was zooming on winding country roads....
> 
> At some people point in a right curve, or was it a left one, I felt Red Dragon's rear end majorly swinging to the side and was fortunately able to regain control by the (somewhat lucky in my case... ) optimal combination of steering wheel counterbalance & controlled use of my brake pedal... OMG, what a scary yet good learning experience...
> 
> Needless to say, I continued on my way cruising at 45 mph... feeling a droplet of sweat in my back...
> 
> Sharing this with y'all to make sure you don't get as complacent as I was and remember how fast T≡SLA cars can be... and I'm not even talking a Performance Model ≡ but a heavy S!!
> 
> Take care, my EV-loving friends!! :rainbow:


Glad to hear you and Red Dragon came away unscathed.


----------



## 3V Pilot

So, I'd like to announce the Red Dragon School of Drifting is now open in southern France. Seriously though, glad no harm came to you or your beauty and thanks for the reminder to all.....be safe, have fun, and know your limits!


----------



## Michael Russo

EValuatED said:


> Glad to hear you recovered well!





SoFlaModel3 said:


> Glad to hear you and Red Dragon came away unscathed.





3V Pilot said:


> (...)Seriously though, glad no harm came to you or your beauty and thanks for the reminder to all.....be safe, have fun, and know your limits!


Thanks, guys! So happy I somehow managed it...  That could have been A LOT worse than curb rash!!


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Michael Russo said:


> Thanks, guys! So happy I somehow managed it...  That could have been A LOT worse than curb rash!!


So glad to hear you and RD are fine, but any idea as to what caused the rear end to break loose? Something on the road... gravel/sand/oil?


----------



## Michael Russo

Mad Hungarian said:


> So glad to hear you and RD are fine, but any idea as to what caused the rear end to break loose? Something on the road... gravel/sand/oil?


Nope, road was perfectly yet I was making full use of Red Dragon 367 HP and there were low middle berms as separators in the middle of the road which probably did not help as I partially 'flew' over one of them. Totally my fault and I own it. That is what motivated me to share the experience...


----------



## MGallo

Good thing you did it on the way TO the airport and not on the way back with the wife in the car. You might have been locked into Chill mode after that.


----------



## Michael Russo

The time has come for me to say goodbye to this thread, and close it - within 48 hrs... 

My beautiful Red Dragon








has flown away forever today... sold to a young (and rather well off I'd add...) car aficionado who took it away 400 miles away after handing me a cheque for €500 more than what I had paid for it 7 months (and 12k miles) ago...

I will open a new thread soon, to share my experience with my new (dream) EV, which will allow me to reclaim full founding father role for the distinguished Midnight Silver Team!! My gorgeous S100D will be ready for delivery on 11/9!!! Here I am... waiting for Midnight S≡R≡NITY again...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> The time has come for me to say goodbye to this thread, and close it - within 48 hrs...
> 
> My beautiful Red Dragon
> View attachment 16792
> 
> has flown away forever today... sold to a young (and rather well off I'd add...) car aficionado who took it away 400 miles away after handing me a cheque for €500 more than what I had paid for it 7 months (and 12k miles) ago...
> 
> I will open a new thread soon, to share my experience with my new (dream) EV, which will allow me to reclaim full founding father role for the distinguished Midnight Silver Team!! My gorgeous S100D will be ready for delivery on 11/9!!! Here I am... waiting for Midnight S≡R≡NITY again...


Congrats my friend! So close to Midnight S≡R≡NITY!!!


----------

